

From Show HN to Funding In Less Than 3 Months - jstreebin
http://blog.geteasypost.com/post/44639806088/showhntofunding

======
sunsu
Looks very similar to <https://www.postmaster.io/>

~~~
jstreebin
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4598818>

------
mehulkar
And then from HN Funding to Internal 500 Server Error in less than 42 minutes
:p <http://i.imgur.com/LxtdhqA.png>

~~~
jstreebin
hahah, oops, we'll work on that. Thanks

------
ebzlo
One thing I'm always curious about is how you gauge success after a post on
HN.

While I understand there are variables for every business, I literally have
nothing to use as a gauge other than my own experiences.

So if you don't mind my asking, how many emails did you guys receive from
being posted on HN?

------
pan69
This looks interesting but from this website I can't really distill what this
service does, as in, what problem does it solve for me? Something with post
and parcels etc. but it might be good to add a problem/solution section to
your home page.

~~~
jstreebin
We make it easier to get postage via API. Existing postage APIs are difficult
to integrate and have lots of errors. We take care of that and provide a
RESTful JSON API with client libraries.

------
mrchess
Congrats! How long did you spend build EasyPost before doing the initial Sep.
18th launch?

EDIT: On a feedback note, 5% or less is very vague on the pricing page... Why
not explain a bit further the upper and lower limits?

~~~
jstreebin
Thanks, spent several months working on it.

We're launching a pricing page shortly!

------
nawitus
I don't know why, but for some reason middle-clicking on a link does nothing
on your page (instead of opening the URL on a new tab). I'm using Firefox.

~~~
joncalhoun
is this happening on all links or a few specific links? I am looking for the
cause and I can't see any reason why this wouldn't work.

~~~
ctidd
Firefox / Windows 8.

It only appears to impact the blog post. If I go to your home page, middle
clicking works as expected.

Also, I'm getting a character encoding glitch that's rendering gibberish next
to your login button.

One last thing: it also looks like Tumblr is adding stuff to the top of your
HTML. On the blog, I see two doctype declarations; one's on the first line,
and one's at the very end of the second line.

------
retube
This is an interesting concept. I wonder what other physical processes could
do with an API?

~~~
ajiang
Potentially, you could buy a digital printer and create an API for physical
mail. It could effectively change the direct marketing industry.

~~~
coconutrandom
Do you mean a fax machine?

~~~
Natsu
I think he means where you send HTML (or a PDF) to a web service that does a
mail merge, prints & bulk mails it for you. I had exactly the same thought as
a logical next step when I saw this.

Think of a print on demand web service for sending physical mail. You might
even be able to do things like print it near the destination to take advantage
of lower shipping rates.

------
duck
What happened to your original domain of easypost.co?

~~~
jstreebin
We pushed everything over to geteasypost.com. Why? You liked the old one
better?

~~~
duck
No, either one is fine, but it seemed DOA when I clicked on the title of the
Ask HN post.

~~~
jstreebin
Yeah, it was down for a bit due to a DNS issue (provide, not ours). Thanks

------
danso
Congrats, and thanks for the post and example of what a well-described product
can achieve. What's interesting to me is that OP had no actual alpha/beta
product, just: "a simple bootstrap site with an email form and code samples
(which I mimicked based on Stripe’s)." The Show HN simply brought feedback and
signups and a week later an investor made contact.

In the three months between the investor contact and actual funding, how much
of your planned feature set had you implemented?

~~~
jstreebin
Thanks! We had most of what we planned to have done by that time. We fully
launched a month later.

